# VBScript, Mit einer Microsoft Access Datenbank verbinden



## Taengeli (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe ein Problem und finde einfach die richtige Lösung nicht.

Ich habe ein Script, dass bei einem Logon automatisch Benutzernamen,
Datum, Zeit, und IP des eigenen Rechners ausliest und jetzt sollte ich
eine Verbindung zu einer Microsoft Access Datenbank auf einem anderen Server
aufbauen. Aber leider finde ich keine Lösung.

Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke schonmal im voraus!

Gruss Taengeli


----------



## Tody83 (22. Januar 2008)

Hi...

Wie darf ich das Verstehen...
Rufst du die mdb mit dem Script auf?
Willst du die gesammelten infos in diese mdb schreiben?

lg Tody


----------



## Tody83 (22. Januar 2008)

Hi...

Also falls du das vorhast was ich denke hilft dir das weiter...


```
Dim sUser
Dim sIP
Dim Con
Dim sCon
Dim sSql

sUser = "Max Mustermann"
sIP = "127.0.0.1"

Set Con = CreateObject("ADODB.Connection")

'DB Provider für Jet
sCon = "Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;Data Source=D:\Eigene Dateien\MyDB.mdb;Mode=Share Deny None;Persist Security Info=False"

'DB Provider für ODBC
'sCon = Provider=MSDASQL.1;Persist Security Info=False;Data Source=my ODBC

Con.Open sCon

sSql = "INSERT INTO LogonLog ( [User], [Date], [Time], IP ) "
sSql = sSql & "SELECT '" & sUser & "' AS [User], Date() AS [Date], Time() AS [Time], '" & sIP & "' AS IP;"

Con.Execute sSql
Con.Close

Set Con = Nothing
```

Du musst nur noch sCon und sSql anpassen an deine Umgebung...

lg Tody


----------

